# Autosmart Franchise



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Has anyone got or had an Autosmart franchise before or have any knowledge about running an Autosmart franchise.

One has become available locally to me and I am very interested


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

You can do really well with them if you make a good go of it but expect long hours and many nights away from home.

My local rep/friend has won awards for his commitment but spends monday to thursday staying away from home. He does really well with it tho.

This is him:-

http://www.mirror.co.uk/advice/jobs...retail-industry-to-autosmart-115875-21171503/

Lee.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Nights away from home ???


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes,

He has a pretty big region to provide for. He lives in Arbroath and his family are settled there so he didn't want to move. Arbroath is the start of his region (The south end of it) and he covers anything north of that. Although Aberdeen city itself is only around 60 miles away he works untill all hours and finds it easier to stay up there all week cause that is also where about 90% of his business comes from. Also if he travelled home each night it would be straight back up the following morning and it's prob cheaper to stay over that fuel the lorry.

He leaves his house mega early on Monday morning (sometimes Sunday night) and wont return home untill Friday afternoon/evening.

It mentions in the paper around 95 hours a week. But i guess 95 hours is nothing to him as he really does enjoy it.

He would tell you personally to go for it without hesitation. You wouldn't need to do as much as him tho, you could do what ever you are comfortable with timewise and money wise but I was just trying to point out to you that it can be a very good opertunity for you.

Lee.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Evil Twin said:


> Has anyone got or had an Autosmart franchise before or have any knowledge about running an Autosmart franchise.
> 
> One has become available locally to me and I am very interested


Contact AS on here and speak to Sue - she will advise you a little more about them if thats of any help


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Whizzer I have done that already :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Evil Twin said:


> Thanks Whizzer I have done that already :thumb:


Did you manage to speak to Sue - if not pm me for email !


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

lee. said:


> You can do really well with them if you make a good go of it but expect long hours and many nights away from home.
> 
> My local rep/friend has won awards for his commitment but spends monday to thursday staying away from home. He does really well with it tho.
> 
> ...


Definitely no nights away required for Grantham (unless you want to!) Most franchisees have a patch that is close to where they live and can easily service every customer without having to travel too far. Have replied to your pm.

Sue


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Well if you do go for it....Please provide a good service to your customers.
My AS rep is a joke!...Tried to place an order 5 weeks ago..Im still waiting!!! Not a good way to do business!

Steve


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

If I do go for it I will be the best rep in the country


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

There was one for sale here not sure where you live eviltwin but I cant see them getting that much business round here, Not all valeters require products all the time and not all of them may use AS. Plus the cost of the franchise is a bit steep!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

mkv said:


> Well if you do go for it....Please provide a good service to your customers.
> My AS rep is a joke!...Tried to place an order 5 weeks ago..Im still waiting!!! Not a good way to do business!
> 
> Steve


who was that steve? PM me if you prefer, are his initials D.B ?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

David said:


> who was that steve? PM me if you prefer, are his initials D.B ?


Pm sent David...No was not DB


----------



## AutoSmart (Dec 4, 2009)

Good for you Evil Twin.
I started my AS franchise at the beginning of September, and although i can say its pretty bloomin hard out there, i wish i had done it years ago. I am growing the business in real terms every week.
As for the hours, well, it is what you make of it. I'm lucky to live right on my patch, and its pretty compact in general, so i don't start or finish at stupid o'clock at all.
Wish you all the luck with that, and feel free to get in touch if you'd like any further adice or tips!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

I was looking into this, I would love to start my own autosmart franchise, although unsure about initial start up costs, and earnings


----------



## stefaulkner (Nov 18, 2009)

The official Autosmart website will give you details of any franchises currently available. If you are genuinely interested in buying a franchise, Autosmart will be able to give you a pretty accurate idea of how much you would need to buy that particular territory, and a detailed business plan to help you see how you can make it work. I dont think you need to worry about spending nights away from home, if you live close to the area in question, there would be no need for that.


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Dont forget the motor trade is quiet at the moment, it will be very difficult. The guys that are successful prob made thier contacts/ customers during the good times, and rely on that to break even, whilst still tyring to gain new customers.


----------

